# LIDL Parkside Pressure Washers PHD 100 A1 - snow foam attachment



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi all

i have bought the Lidl pressure washer (boxed as a 'Parkside Pressure Washers PHD 100 A1') and I'm looking for a snow foam attachment; the detergent nozzle included is abysmal.

Does anyone know the fitment for a snow foam nozzle? I'm reading conflicting reports of either Karcher or Lavor.

Apparently there's a conversion chart on here for pressure washer fitments but can't find it. Peeps suggested I post in here. 

Cheers


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Post up a pic on one of the traders sections and they will 
help


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi this is the fitment if anyone recognises it?


----------



## s.bailey (Mar 2, 2012)

Looks like a LAVOR fitment to me but i may be wrong.............

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pa-foam-lance-cat2.html


----------



## ilgidi (Aug 30, 2011)

matttnt1 said:


> View attachment 25163
> 
> 
> Hi this is the fitment if anyone recognises it?


Did you manage to find a snow lance? Halfords have a karcher one that sells for 18gbp but you still need an adaptor. I am faced with the same dilemma. Lemme know if you get anywhere.


----------



## MickChard (May 12, 2012)

I bought one and have bought a lance from AB and it was lavor fitting, I bought kew/alto at first and it didn't fit


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Cheers mick. Did you buy the same one as me? If so then happy days as ill buy the adaptor tomorrow!


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

Just to confirm, it is a LAVOR fitment; got my snow foam attachment today from Autobrite


----------



## dbg400 (Sep 4, 2012)

matttnt1 said:


> Just to confirm, it is a LAVOR fitment; got my snow foam attachment today from Autobrite


How have you got on with the snow foam lance with the Parkside? I have the same pressure washer and found the same poor results from the included gun.


----------



## matttnt1 (Nov 29, 2011)

The detergent gun is crap. No other way of describing it. 

The Autobrite snow foam lance however is fantastic. Works perfectly with the pressure washer


----------

